# New Haldex products from Canada



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Might be useful to some one who wants 50/50 locked, quite hardcore solution IMHO

_Customers requested it. A competitive solution to make their Quattro / Syncro Haldex LSC first generation system to work with more power delivered to the rear wheels! Our "Powertrack Insert" will retune the hydraulic system to increase the power delivered to the Haldex clutch instantly. The result is a power distribution 50/50 all time.
While drastically improving snow traction, loose surface traction and launch from stop, it remains smooth enough to be used as a daily driver vehicle. ESP/Traction control and ABS will still work as long you don't disengage it.

Facts:
Powertrack Insert used on OEM system: Power track Insert can be installed on any OEM controller as long they have the screw type stock insert. Looking from over the rear differential, on the controller, you will see a screw with 17mm head. If you have the 17mm head you can use the Powertrack Insert as a bolt-on device. Some controller have their stock insert held by a snap ring retainer and don't have hexagonal head at all. Contact us before buying to ask info on how to use it, we also offer the same solution for these types of controller. To see how your controller is made from under the car, you can just use a small mirror and a light to see the configuration. The Powertrack Insert will replace that stock 17mm insert.
If you already have an aftermarket controller, you can I still use our product as long you have the 17mm screw on top. Therefore you won't benefit from the various delivered rear torque provided by your aftermarket controller anymore as it will work exactly like an OEM unit upgraded with the Powertrack Insert 50/50.
Powertrack insert can make a rear Haldex LSC work as a "mechanical stand alone" on a car that wasn't designed to work with the rear Haldex. One of the best examples is the conversion of a VW Golf MkIV edition 337 to work with the rear of an Audi TT or VW R32 without the swap of all the stock electronics needed from a donor car or without investing in a stand-alone electronic box. Just contact us if you are doing that kind of project and we will tell you how to easily wire your electronics to select ON/OFF a rear 50/50 traction or FWD traction.

Discalimer: Powertrack insert is an aftermarket off-road component that will change the way your car behaves. When you install it, you take all the responsibility and liability of any kind of accident or consequence it could happen. We won't be liable in any ways of car failure, parts breakage, injury or accident. If you have any question, don't hesitate to contact us first._

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Haldex-tract...a-Octavia-Cupra-/200934142498?#ht_1195wt_1255

Response on the over heating question copied from their Haldex Works facebook page

_that is a good question. As you probably know there is an oil temparature sensor integrated into the controller. It's basically a resistor/thermistor that sends a signal to the controller ECU to adapt the output pressure signal to retains the wanted rear torque requested by the ECU. My add-on is not a variable device so won't need the data from the oil temperature variation. Somehow, in the stock configuration, the same device will completely disengage the Haldex clutches if the temperature reach 100 deg celcius. When the temperature deacrease under 100 celcius, the system will restart to work. That condition did not happen for a properly working system. If it happens it's the sign that something is defective in the unit. That feature is not supported when my add-on is in place. That means if the oil goes over 100 celcius, clutch still engaged. I personally never encounter a system that was working where oil reach that temperature. Haldex litterature says normal oil temperature operation is about 20 celcius. An higher temperature operated system won't continu to increase pressure on clutches as the pressure regulator switch still limit the pressure on the system. I cannot tell you how many much more heat can be created using my device. It's true working with higher pressure will create more heat, therefore I don't think it will overheat oil in a properly working system remembering that the sytem was design to work at theses pressure. Don't hesitate to ask if you have other quesitons._


----------



## Ant-34 (May 27, 2013)

Sounds interesting, will make it work like the old quattro systems like on the s2/rs2, 50/50 all the time!


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

Well sounds like an alternative to the expensive replacement Haldex controllers. I will be interested to see if this works.


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

Well sounds like an alternative to the expensive replacement Haldex controllers. I will be interested to see if this works.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

I'd love that!!! a real 4x4 is the way to go [smiley=dude.gif] the thing I can't get though is...how's that thing alone supposed to reset the Aldex so that'd work 50/50? It looks too simple... :roll: and at that price it's so damn cheap as well


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

So basically it blocks the oil return from the clutches...

Why not just remove the original plug and add the plug to your original stud...

I can see the principle and agree it'll work but imagine premature haldex pump failure is a real issue there. Also there's no way the oil is going to circulate ...


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

s3tt said:


> So basically it blocks the oil return from the clutches...
> 
> Why not just remove the original plug and add the plug to your original stud...
> 
> I can see the principle and agree it'll work but imagine premature haldex pump failure is a real issue there. Also there's no way the oil is going to circulate ...


On facebook the guy (he's a TT owner btw) answers some questions on this matters:

Your Haldex Works Basically you replace the 17mm brass plug (insert) that is located on top of the controller with the new one I supply. It features a tuned pin that modify the hydaulic circuit inside the controller. To sum up, what you receive in your box when you order the "Powertrack" is a machined brass insert to replace the stock one.

. Being a TT owner myself, I consider the Haldex unit one of the thing that make our cars special. I also know how expensive they are when they need complete replacement. My warranty is limited only to the part I supply for many reason. Too many factors must be considered, I'm just listing some: how the car is used, how much power the car have, modifications that have been made on the car so far, Haldex wear and proper working condition at the moment of the installation. Can I also permit myself to say how much a Haldex unit cost compared to the value of my part? I have to stay realistic on that. I'd like also to bring some technical informations here. First thing to know, the internal condition I create with my add-on is not unknown to the controller. That means the controller is made to work at that state and so the Haldex clutch. The hydraulic pressure is set to maximum without creating over pressure as it still be limited by the limitating pressure valve. That same limitating pressure valve is always involved in the process when the rear wheel drive is activated. About the clutch that fuse togheter it's a condition that may happen when the pressure applied on them allow slippage. Like your transmission clutch behave, you won't burn it when your foot is off the clutch. Same thing apply to your Haldex. Clutch won't slip when high hydraulic pressure is applied. Don't forget that the strain applied to the rear clutch is important only on hard acceleration, tight cornering or if you are using different front/rear tire size. Crusing doesn't request much on the clutches. Track racing is the best way to burn a stock Haldex clutch but I think you really have to go hard on it. I personally test that system for 3 monts now in various condictions. Even been able to test it a little bit prior to that period in the snow during the winter.

Piotr Stelmach I have a question about that bolt that you have started to sell.I guess, that it gives more pressure in haldex, but can you tell me that this bolt wont overheat haldex oil during work on highier pressure?
6 hours ago via mobile · Like
Your Haldex Works Piotr Stelmach that is a good question. As you probably know there is an oil temparature sensor integrated into the controller. It's basically a resistor/thermistor that sends a signal to the controller ECU to adapt the output pressure signal to retains the wanted rear torque requested by the ECU. My add-on is not a variable device so won't need the data from the oil temperature variation. Somehow, in the stock configuration, the same device will completely disengage the Haldex clutches if the temperature reach 100 deg celcius. When the temperature deacrease under 100 celcius, the system will restart to work. That condition did not happen for a properly working system. If it happens it's the sign that something is defective in the unit. That feature is not supported when my add-on is in place. That means if the oil goes over 100 celcius, clutch still engaged. I personally never encounter a system that was working where oil reach that temperature. Haldex litterature says normal oil temperature operation is about 20 celcius. An higher temperature operated system won't continu to increase pressure on clutches as the pressure regulator switch still limit the pressure on the system. I cannot tell you how many much more heat can be created using my device. It's true working with higher pressure will create more heat, therefore I don't think it will overheat oil in a properly working system remembering that the sytem was design to work at theses pressure.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

100 dollars for a sodding bolt!! Jeeeesus!!


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

Who will be first to give it a go??


----------



## 2west (Nov 9, 2011)

s3tt said:


> I can see the principle and agree it'll work but imagine premature haldex pump failure is a real issue there. Also there's no way the oil is going to circulate ...


Pump failure is not an issue because the pre charge pump is always working on the system anyways. As soon you start you car and the engine reach 400 rpm, the haldex pre charge pump is engaged to maintain a 4 bars pressure (the pre charge pressure) into the system. From the point of view of the pump, there is absolutly no impact.

Second point, the oil is recirculating. There is 2 ways for the oil to circulate in the system, one is the control valve and the second is the pressure limit valve. When the add on is installed the system will act like when the ECU is asking for the maximum rear torque at an higher pressure that is limitated by the pressure limiting valve. Oil is circulating by this way.

For those who are curious about the all theses thechnicals, lots of questions been asked and replied on the facebook page!


----------



## jacobmwatson (Apr 25, 2013)

I'd be willing to test it and write a review if they wanted to send me one :mrgreen:


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Stealth69 said:


> 100 dollars for a sodding bolt!! Jeeeesus!!


More like $120 + currency conversion, import duty and Vat.

I' ll stick with my HPA controller I think 

Brian


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'll stick to pure driving skill and ability :lol:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

50/50 permanent would be awesome, however the rather large disclaimer scares me :lol:

I think Awesome GTI, TT shop etc should buy/make some and then we can try them with a nice warranty


----------



## LOWTT225 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd rather have a go at making my own than paying £130 for a bung at the end of the day it's just a longer plug/bung


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

think ill let someone try it first !


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Stealth69 said:


> I'll stick to pure driving skill and ability :lol:


+1 


switchable version in dev would be nice though


----------



## NotFromSomerset (Nov 11, 2012)

was interested in a 50/50 lock a while ago but was always an expensive otpion. very tempted to try


----------



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

This must be a late April fool as asking people to pay approx £75 for a bolt is unbelievable


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

I wouldn't mind giving it a try honestly but now with the coilover purchase and fitting I need to spare money  besides there are a lot of people here who've made several things...from adjustable tie bars to defcons...they could make the "bolt" for £20 and sell it, couldn't they? :lol:

Real 4x4 TTs would be way better cars [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## 2west (Nov 9, 2011)

There is a give away on their facebook website if someone want to try it for free. It seems that it's not the price the real problem right now but more to find someone who is couragous enough to try it!

Billet parts are never cheap anyways. And from another point of view, what costs less than £75 today?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Worries me this...he is accepting the heat issue is un chartered territory in his design. Does not fill me with confidence at all.  Wont be going on my car anytime soon. I can see future issues with this design and much more wear on the haldex. Cheap solution compared to a HPA performance haldex but bloody expensive for a bolt. :?

Damien.


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

My worry is the haldex controller is expensive for a reason, its reliable.

Im sure when they were developing the orange controller they considered all designs, I feel just blocking up a port isn't a reliable option, he also mentions daily drive, but not on tarmac just snow and dirt he mentions which is easier on the strain.


----------



## 2west (Nov 9, 2011)

The way the rear Haldex works, there is no high pressure created when the front and the rear are going at the same speed. Running the car on tarmac at cruising speed for example is the situation where the less strain is transmitted to the rear. And so whatever it is in the stock configuration or with the modification.

Even with the modified hydraulic path there is no more heat created. It works at higher pressure when there is a demand for rear traction but the clutch slippage is reduced to a minimum. Clutch slippage is the main cause of oil heating. In fact it should run cooler particularly in high demand conditions, like repetitive full throttle start...

Don't forget that it's been mentionned that a unit with the oil temperature climbing up to 100 deg will be the sign of something else defecive inside.

As you guys said it's not supposed to be a direct replacement for HPA controller. Different product, different application. Therefore this is only thing you need to get the maximum traction from your rear Haldex.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Even if it has no detremental effects on the car.... $127 for a bolt....... I mean.... A BOLT..... it's mental!!! :-o :-o :-o


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

mine put many cars to shame in the snow so it doesn't bother me if you know how to drive you can handle the understeer


----------



## Scotty93 (Feb 26, 2013)

50/50 would be awsome.

doesn't matter how good of a driver you are as far as im concerned. you can be a good driver in a standard car or a good driver in a car that drives and responds so much better, i know which category id rather fall into.

as for the price, its pennies for such a drastic change on the car.

saying all this still a bit skeptical so someone else try it out first


----------



## tatoquetevi (Oct 11, 2011)

Could you show us a video in a slippery road doing donuts? 

I think this will be good to see how it works!


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

tatoquetevi said:


> Could you show us a video in a slippery road doing donuts?
> 
> I think this will be good to see how it works!


If you send me some doughnuts then I will do you a video of me eating them whilst driving on a slippery road - not the same but it is lunch time :wink:


----------



## tatoquetevi (Oct 11, 2011)

Shootist said:


> tatoquetevi said:
> 
> 
> > Could you show us a video in a slippery road doing donuts?
> ...


when I said road, I wasn't thinking in a public road...just a slippery place to see if this invention is working or not


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Has everyone forgotten this by SQS??
http://www.sqsracing.com/produkt/314:40 ... oler-valve

Surely adjustable is better, less strain when you don't need it but ramp it up to 50/50 when on track ect. Seems a lot better option to me but I don't know how many people have used it before.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

holla_j said:


> Has everyone forgotten this by SQS??
> http://www.sqsracing.com/produkt/314:40 ... oler-valve
> 
> Surely adjustable is better, less strain when you don't need it but ramp it up to 50/50 when on track ect. Seems a lot better option to me but I don't know how many people have used it before.


Where does it say it gives you 50/50? It's £230...and no offence but the person who wrote the description can't even speak English...so why should I bother with their stuff? LOL


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Its adjustable from 100/0 to 50/50. They do two versions of it one which has a switch to turn the haldex on or off from within the cabin, obviously being german it seems the translation skills need working on but it's the only adjustable manual haldex controller out there. Well apart from this,
http://www.exclusive-tuningparts.de/con ... tail&ID=21
But again I've never heard or seen of one these working in real life.


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

Well guys why don't you all paypal me £5 each and then I will be the guinea pig. If it works then I will refund all the £5's. Cannot say fairer than that 

But even at £75 it is way cheaper than most Audi TT items including cup holders, hoses etc.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

that actuly sounds like a good idea lol

also your last statment is quite true


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

As long as you don't support either the viles or the dingles I have no problem at giving you 5 quid to test the bolt ;-)


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

2west said:


> The way the rear Haldex works, there is no high pressure created when the front and the rear are going at the same speed. Running the car on tarmac at cruising speed for example is the situation where the less strain is transmitted to the rear. And so whatever it is in the stock configuration or with the modification.


What about slight differences in rolling radius between front and rear axles (different tyres, or different tread depth due to tyres on one axle being replaced earlier than the other)? Also, what about bends/corners? Even on motorways here you're rarely on a completely straight stretch of road for long.

Realistically, I'd expect the front and rear axles to be at very slightly different speeds almost all the time. Only very slightly, but wouldn't that be enough to significantly increase wear over a few years?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Shootist said:


> Well guys why don't you all paypal me £5 each and then I will be the guinea pig. If it works then I will refund all the £5's. Cannot say fairer than that
> 
> But even at £75 it is way cheaper than most Audi TT items including cup holders, hoses etc.


I don't think anyone's questioning whether or not it works. The real question (which your test won't answer) is will it noticably reduce the life expectancy of the Haldex unit.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Spandex said:


> Shootist said:
> 
> 
> > Well guys why don't you all paypal me £5 each and then I will be the guinea pig. If it works then I will refund all the £5's. Cannot say fairer than that
> ...


Agree...I do feel this is a bodge job..I may have to stand corrected, but i will certainly not be taking the risk with this expensive bolt on my car. :?

Damien.


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

On an eleven year old car who is going to say what the Haldex life expectancy is anyway? In the worse case you will have to buy a secondhand Haldex unit and they are what a couple of hundred pounds.

If anyone seriously wants me to be the guinea pig then PM me and if I get enough PMs I will send Paypal details and get one ordered. By my calculations including import duties it should cost in total around £100 therefore I need 19 other backers (I will pay my £5 also). Once it arrives then if any of the other backers feels they should be the guinea pig instead then I will arrange a draw. The winning guinea pig then gets to install it and if they want to keep it they then pay the £5 back to each of the other backers. If they do not want to keep it and no other backer wants to purchase it, then I will arrange another draw and the winner gets to keep it.

I doubt there are 19 other members out there willing to pay £5 but my offer still stands. Below is current interested list.

1. ME
2. anthony_839
3. Shinigami
4. Sean-f
5. Sean-f
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## NotFromSomerset (Nov 11, 2012)

If it was cheaper I would buy and probably risk the 100 quid for a new Haldex unit I might possibly need in the future

Perm 50/50 is tempting

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Shootist said:


> On an eleven year old car who is going to say what the Haldex life expectancy is anyway? In the worse case you will have to buy a secondhand Haldex unit and they are what a couple of hundred pounds.
> 
> If anyone seriously wants me to be the guinea pig then PM me and if I get enough PMs I will send Paypal details and get one ordered. By my calculations including import duties it should cost in total around £100 therefore I need 19 other backers (I will pay my £5 also). Once it arrives then if any of the other backers feels they should be the guinea pig instead then I will arrange a draw. The winning guinea pig then gets to install it and if they want to keep it they then pay the £5 back to each of the other backers. If they do not want to keep it and no other backer wants to purchase it, then I will arrange another draw and the winner gets to keep it.
> 
> I doubt there are 19 other members out there willing to pay £5 but my offer still stands.


i will back you  lol


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Shootist said:


> On an eleven year old car who is going to say what the Haldex life expectancy is anyway? In the worse case you will have to buy a secondhand Haldex unit and they are what a couple of hundred pounds.
> 
> If anyone seriously wants me to be the guinea pig then PM me and if I get enough PMs I will send Paypal details and get one ordered. By my calculations including import duties it should cost in total around £100 therefore I need 19 other backers (I will pay my £5 also). Once it arrives then if any of the other backers feels they should be the guinea pig instead then I will arrange a draw. The winning guinea pig then gets to install it and if they want to keep it they then pay the £5 back to each of the other backers. If they do not want to keep it and no other backer wants to purchase it, then I will arrange another draw and the winner gets to keep it.
> 
> ...


You sound too smart for either a villa or a wolves fan so...I'll put my name on as well [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Shootist said:


> On an eleven year old car who is going to say what the Haldex life expectancy is anyway?


No one can say, but just because you have no way of knowing what the life expectancy of a Haldex unit is, doesn't mean it doesn't have one.

Anyway, I'm not saying you shouldn't use this product because it reduces the life expectancy. I'm just pointing out that the manufacturer has no idea if it will reduce it or not, and if it does, by how much. It's all about weighing up the pros and cons, but no one is giving you the cons here, which I'd find worrying.


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

Shootist said:


> On an eleven year old car who is going to say what the Haldex life expectancy is anyway? In the worse case you will have to buy a secondhand Haldex unit and they are what a couple of hundred pounds.
> 
> If anyone seriously wants me to be the guinea pig then PM me and if I get enough PMs I will send Paypal details and get one ordered. By my calculations including import duties it should cost in total around £100 therefore I need 19 other backers (I will pay my £5 also). Once it arrives then if any of the other backers feels they should be the guinea pig instead then I will arrange a draw. The winning guinea pig then gets to install it and if they want to keep it they then pay the £5 back to each of the other backers. If they do not want to keep it and no other backer wants to purchase it, then I will arrange another draw and the winner gets to keep it.
> 
> ...


Let me know when you need the ££


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Spandex said:


> Shootist said:
> 
> 
> > On an eleven year old car who is going to say what the Haldex life expectancy is anyway?
> ...


I understand your point but since this "bolt" was made only a few weeks ago...how could the seller predict the lifespan of the Haldex controller if no ones tries it for an extended period of time? on FB he says he tested it for about 3 months but the only way to be sure about the lifespan is to try the bloody bolt for months and years and then according to the results gathered you can start to answer some questions...it's much like a uni project as such...no data...no definite answer.


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

In life there are no guarantees. I would love to own an Haldex blue or Orange but cannot afford one. Sometimes the simplest of fixes work and I can see no reason that this if it works at all should not be one of these times. Maybe because my grandfather was a top aero and car engineer, my out look is different to most but I know he would be looking down at me from above saying 'give it a go'.

Well so far we have 4 of the 20 needed so there is a chance we can get some guinea pig to evaluate it soon.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Surely someone who has upgraded to a blue, orange or HPA Haldex controller might have a spare standard one to donate for test purposes?


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

Shootist said:


> In life there are no guarantees. I would love to own an Haldex blue or Orange but cannot afford one. Sometimes the simplest of fixes work and I can see no reason that this if it works at all should not be one of these times. Maybe because my grandfather was a top aero and car engineer, my out look is different to most but I know he would be looking down at me from above saying 'give it a go'.
> 
> Well so far we have 4 of the 20 needed so there is a chance we can get some guinea pig to evaluate it soon.


Bump me up to a tenner I'll take 2 slots really would like to know how this handles 50/50 split would take me back to my old Integrale happy days :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

Sean-f said:


> Bump me up to a tenner I'll take 2 slots


Thanks and Done.

Remember people that if you donate to more than one space then you will get extra draw chances if we have to draw for testing it or to get it if not bought.

5 slots down, 15 to go


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Shootist said:


> Sean-f said:
> 
> 
> > Bump me up to a tenner I'll take 2 slots
> ...


shootist, how about his latest comment on his ebay sale page then....

*Important note: Lots of questions and reaction so I want to update on something, the same device is currently in development as a ON/OFF activated swtich that will work the same way. Will allow you to use your controller as OEM or locker 50/50.

surely discussion over!!


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

thebluemax said:


> Shootist said:
> 
> 
> > Sean-f said:
> ...


The updates are more frequent of the FB page :roll:


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> Surely someone who has upgraded to a blue, orange or HPA Haldex controller might have a spare standard one to donate for test purposes?


Well I sold my original unit for £150. So in those terms I doubt most folk would want to 'donate' that kind of money for a third party to potentially ruin. I saved and invested in an HPA controller.

I guess this bolt 'mod' comes down to how much value you place on such performance enhancements. Many here would 'easily' spend the cost of the HPA unit on new wheels and spacers... Would you buy wheels at a similar percentage value and trust to The Lord they don't shatter?

Also don't forget that a 'permanent' 4 wheel drive solution will affect fuel economy due to the extra permanent friction losses. The HPA etc units only give more traction when required and therefore minimise the additional economy losses.

Brian


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Tritium said:


> paul4281 said:
> 
> 
> > Surely someone who has upgraded to a blue, orange or HPA Haldex controller might have a spare standard one to donate for test purposes?
> ...


I know it sounds stupid but...is this HPA controller and Haldex unit the same thing or it's another enhancement? Never heard about an orange haldex either...sorry for my lack of knowledge :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The performance haldex is an updated version of the orange.
The orange is not made anymore.
Steve


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

What Steve said...

Plus, the haldex unit has a controller mounted on its side. This controls how the haldex reacts to the driving requirements in supplying torque to the rear wheels. The 'uprated' controllers support a greater diversion of torque to the rear in more varied and extreme conditions.

http://www.hpamotorsport.com/haldex.htm

Brian


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Tritium said:


> What Steve said...
> 
> Plus, the haldex unit has a controller mounted on its side. This controls how the haldex reacts to the driving requirements in supplying torque to the rear wheels. The 'uprated' controllers support a greater diversion of torque to the rear in more varied and extreme conditions.
> 
> ...


Nice write up Brian...true as i said before i feel the expensive bolt is a bodge job. There are many factors to conciser on the subject. I do think this is a quick return profit dividend idea, that will inevitably lead to much faster wear on the oem haldex unit. :?

Damien.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

What you really need is for someone to make an 'open source' haldex controller than can be mapped in the same way you'd map an engine or DSG box...


----------



## NotFromSomerset (Nov 11, 2012)

someones bought one, is it anyone from any forums people are with?


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

NotFromSomerset said:


> someones bought one, is it anyone from any forums people are with?


it may be possible to contact this person through ebay...


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm not sure what testing will prove.

It's design will allow 50/50 that's a given...

What can't be dictated is how detrimental to the life of the haldex unit this mod will be.. What you planning on doing is test it till something does or doesn't blow up? Then what cover the cost of a new unit?

And why does it need a switchable option? If you want to switch it, just run a switch on the haldex fuse so you have off 2wd and on 4wd 50/50... the haldex is off much of time anyway..


----------



## 2west (Nov 9, 2011)

s3tt said:


> And why does it need a switchable option? If you want to switch it, just run a switch on the haldex fuse so you have off 2wd and on 4wd 50/50... the haldex is off much of time anyway..


I would recommend to run your swtich on the precharge pump instead of the whole fused circuit. Less chances to create unwanted MIL as the controller is linked with CAN BUS and need to communicate with the gateway. Opening the precharge pump circuit will make the rear to be not working but won't be noticed by the CAN BUS system and will let the ABS, traction control and on to continu working.

That's also the way it have to be done for people who swap rear end drive on FWD car. Makes it very easy.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's a video [smiley=dude.gif]

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10 ... =2&theater


----------



## JConner (Nov 13, 2012)

2west said:


> s3tt said:
> 
> 
> > And why does it need a switchable option? If you want to switch it, just run a switch on the haldex fuse so you have off 2wd and on 4wd 50/50... the haldex is off much of time anyway..
> ...


So you're saying you could make a device to make my car 100% RWD at the flick of a switch? How much is this going to cost? Or could a permanent RWD unit be added to the haldex? Definitely interested

Josh


----------



## 2west (Nov 9, 2011)

JConner said:


> So you're saying you could make a device to make my car 100% RWD at the flick of a switch? How much is this going to cost? Or could a permanent RWD unit be added to the haldex? Definitely interested
> 
> Josh


Unless you remove your front cv axles and want a car that goes from no wheel drive to RWD with a flick of a switch, you'll have to stick to the good old FWD to AWD with the flick of a switch. These bodys car TT, R32 and other are front wheel driven 100% of the time wathever happens to the rear. As long you keep front traction you can't have a RWD car or a car that deliver continuously more traction at the rear than the front.

RWD conversion already been explorated and even if it's doable it deosn't seems to be something people really want or need for now.


----------



## JConner (Nov 13, 2012)

2west said:


> JConner said:
> 
> 
> > So you're saying you could make a device to make my car 100% RWD at the flick of a switch? How much is this going to cost? Or could a permanent RWD unit be added to the haldex? Definitely interested
> ...


Okay very helpful thankyou. Think I'm just going to go ahead and order the 50/50 add on. I don't spose there's a massively noticeable difference in fuel comsumption with it being 50/50? Obviously it is going to increase but by how much?


----------



## 2west (Nov 9, 2011)

JConner said:


> Okay very helpful thankyou. Think I'm just going to go ahead and order the 50/50 add on. I don't spose there's a massively noticeable difference in fuel comsumption with it being 50/50? Obviously it is going to increase but by how much?


You are right. Even in the stock configuration, rear axle is not totally free so the rear wheels are not free wheeling. I don't see why fuel consuption would increase noticably from the modifications. The rear drag do not increase if there is more power sent to the rear, it's just the power that is split between the front and the rear.

Agressive tight cornering is about the only situation where you can increase your fuel consuption. Negligible in my opinion.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Although i have reservations about this product (cos i spent out for the HPA Performance Controller) fuel consumption has not changed for me IMHO, but rear push has..
Steve


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

I went from a 225tt stock to a A5 Quattro Sport 3.0 Tdi that has a 60 rear / 40 front fixed system and it does handle a lot different to the tt definite understeer if pushed hard into corners but It is a totally mechanical Quattro system different to the haldex one and is a lot less hassle to maintain as it uses the same oil as the 6 speed gearbox and is part of the gearbox 
the haldex oil change was a bit of a fiddle to do I know from experience as I did it twice during my ownership.
as for fuel consumption its gone down for me I was getting 24mpg with the tt but am getting 30+ with the a5 and 
its quicker than the tt 

This special plug/bolt thing I woild have tried if it had appeared during my tt ownership but it did not I did consider a blue or orange controller but the high relative cost put me off I think they were £700 at the time I looked at it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Indeed it's a pretty cool mod even if I still don't get how a bolt can reset the haldex to work 50/50...it's in my wish list on fleabay anyway :roll:


----------



## scullies (May 2, 2012)

You could always open your controller up and pop a stainless steel pin, in between the nut and the "valve" 

Here's the internals of a haldex controller


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

scullies said:


> You could always open your controller up and pop a stainless steel pin, in between the nut and the "valve"
> 
> Here's the internals of a haldex controller


Mmmmmmmm I think it's easier to just fit the £75 bolt :roll:


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

http://www.sqsracing.com/produkt/314:40 ... oler-valve


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

s3tt said:


> http://www.sqsracing.com/produkt/314:406:haldex-regulator-controler-valve


how's this thing supposed to work? :roll:


----------



## 2west (Nov 9, 2011)

Shinigami said:


> s3tt said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.sqsracing.com/produkt/314:406:haldex-regulator-controler-valve
> ...


Basically it's a pressure regulator... therefore, I would beware of using it at an intermediate position as it can toast the clutches because they will miss hydaulic pressure when full power/traction is required. Therefore it sureky works stand alone but needs to cancel all the electronics as you have to remove the controller.

With the Powertrack Insert, all the electronics still work as the modification is "hidden" from them. Instead of giving intermediate pressure, it basically just always give the maximun pressure so there is no clutch slippage.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

2west said:


> Shinigami said:
> 
> 
> > s3tt said:
> ...


Thanks for clarifying 

Do you still have yours fitted?


----------



## Mc7donald (Jun 27, 2013)

Sounds interesting, will make it work like the old quattro systems like on the s2/rs2, 50/50 all the time!


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

I wanna get one of these bolts! I may get one for my September treat [smiley=dude.gif]

Does the haldex unit need to be removed to fit the bolt or it can be done just by jacking the car? :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I've still not seen any explanation for what happens when the front and rear axles are rotating at different speeds (i.e. different tyre makes/tread depths or when cornering). If the clamping pressures are increased to maximum, then the haldex is effectively locked with no slipping of the clutch plates. This is basically the equivalent of running a 4wd system with a permanently locked centre diff.


----------



## 2west (Nov 9, 2011)

I will answer to you all in the same reply.

@Shinigami: Yes, the test car have it fitted and is used everyday as much we can drive it. I personnally never felt any binding feeling or tire skipping. Therefore we don't want to spread that information too much as it may happens on some situation to feel those binds and skips. I explain lower in another reply why it's not always happening and it's not happening most of the time.

To answer to you other question. You don't have to remove the Haldex unit at all. Therefore you have to remove the controller to change the insert. Those of you cancelled their 8 pins connectors and wired it direct will be happy to know that you can change the insert just by letting the controller hanging by the wire and put it back after. Oil drain is not required but still a good idea to make if due for service. Very little oil is spill. It is therefore recommended that you ensure your Haldex unit is filled to a proper level. The modification can be done just by jacking the rear but having acces to a car hoist will make it easier and safer.

@Mc7donald: Different systems means diffenrent traction delivery to the road. So even if the distribution ratio is about the same theses systems are too much different to be really compared.

@Spandex: Like other AWD systems that are mecanically lock centrally, you have to ensure you have 4 tires of the same brand and size that hare about the same inflation and wear. Your comparison with a 4x4 truck is good. When the rear haldex pressure is maxed, it acts almost like a 4x4 truck ensuring front and rear to receive the same amount of torque. Eventually someone who would use real different tire size (not just by their wear or few psi of pressure difference) they will increase strain on all the running gear besides of wearing tires. It's almost the same on the stock form. It's advertised to accept diffenrent tire sizes, but if you read carefully it's more in a case of the use of a spare tire and not as a intention to use different front and rear tires size to stretch them out! 

Hope it answers your questions


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

2west said:


> @Spandex: Like other AWD systems that are mecanically lock centrally, you have to ensure you have 4 tires of the same brand and size that hare about the same inflation and wear. Your comparison with a 4x4 truck is good. When the rear haldex pressure is maxed, it acts almost like a 4x4 truck ensuring front and rear to receive the same amount of torque. Eventually someone who would use real different tire size (not just by their wear or few psi of pressure difference) they will increase strain on all the running gear besides of wearing tires. It's almost the same on the stock form. It's advertised to accept diffenrent tire sizes, but if you read carefully it's more in a case of the use of a spare tire and not as a intention to use different front and rear tires size to stretch them out!


Well, a 4x4 truck will either have a centre diff, or it will have a mechanism to switch to 2wd when on tarmac. There are no 4x4 trucks designed to run on roads which have permanent 4wd and no centre diff (or equivalent viscous/clutch coupling). Any cornering, at any speed, will result in your rear wheels travelling at a slightly different speed to your fronts, so a permanently locked centre diff seems a very bad idea. Any 4x4 truck owner would tell you that. You're going to be putting strain on the transmission and constantly scrubbing your tyres.

People love the idea of 50/50 power distribution. It makes it sound like a proper 4wd system, and so they assume that must be better. But proper 4wd systems have diffs too and they have them for a reason.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Can I ask a stupid question?

What's the problem of driving on tarmac? Is tarmac "green" or black like the normal roads? Just asking 'cause on wet "green" surfaces I tend to lose the rear of the car at almost every corner past 30mph...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Shinigami said:


> Can I ask a stupid question?
> 
> What's the problem of driving on tarmac? Is tarmac "green" or black like the normal roads? Just asking 'cause on wet "green" surfaces I tend to lose the rear of the car at almost every corner past 30mph...


Are you talking about when I said "it will have a mechanism to switch to 2wd when on tarmac"? I just mean any surfaced road really. The issue is that the wheels can't easily slip on grippy surfaces to alleviate wind-up in the transmission caused by the lack of centre diff.

Something has to give. Usually this will be the tyres scrubbing, but there will also be additional load put on the transmission before the tyres eventually slip.

<edit>Oh, and I don't know what you mean by 'green' surfaces (unless you've accidentally driven off the road into a field ). There shouldn't be any situation at normal road speeds, on normal surfaces, where you'll lose the back end in the rain unless there's ice or a diesel spill. Are your tyres a decent make with a good amount of tread left? Are they different front to back?


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Spandex said:


> Shinigami said:
> 
> 
> > Can I ask a stupid question?
> ...


Yeah the tyres are fooking crap and will be changed in September  for green surface I mean mmmmmm well you know sometimes after road works holes are covered with something that's not the usual black stuff (sorry I don't know what type of material it is) but it's kinda green like the stuff used to make cheap outdoor basketball or tennis courts for examples.

It has happened few times now that I lost the rear of the car on the wet when driving from a "black" to a "green" surface with the latter being only at the level of the turn. It doesn't matter what gear I'm driving at...if I'm 30mph or higher I'm gonna lose the rear and unfortunately I can't avoid that road 'cause I need to drive over there to get back home from work :lol:

I think it may be not just because of the tyres but also the 2 different type of material used in the circumstance above...I start the turn when I'm on the black part of the road and find the car at its maximum gforce when I'm on the green part and then back on the black. It tends to happen also when my rear tyres drive on wet sewer covers at the end of a turn...

I know...not a good explanation but hopefully when I'll change tyres or when I get the mighty "50/50 bolt" things will be better :wink:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

You shouldn't lose the the back end just changing road surfaces, or even going over manhole covers unless you're really accelerating hard, or there's something wrong with the tyres.

I really would recommend you think twice about this Haldex bolt too. It's a 'hack', and not even a particularly cheap one. If you're so keen on improving your cars handling, why are you driving around on crap tyres? They'll make more difference to the drive than any Haldex mod ever will. If you just want bragging rights in the pub when talking to people who think a locked centre diff is the same as a proper 4wd system, then go for it though.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Spandex said:


> You shouldn't lose the the back end just changing road surfaces, or even going over manhole covers unless you're really accelerating hard, or there's something wrong with the tyres.
> 
> I really would recommend you think twice about this Haldex bolt too. It's a 'hack', and not even a particularly cheap one. If you're so keen on improving your cars handling, why are you driving around on crap tyres? They'll make more difference to the drive than any Haldex mod ever will. If you just want bragging rights in the pub when talking to people who think a locked centre diff is the same as a proper 4wd system, then go for it though.


Thanks a lot for your explanations and advice, it's really much appreciated  tyres have definitely priority but cannot change them until September 'cause I've just invested about £1k on something else so for now no more spending. On the other hand, I'm gonna fit (as soon as I finish paint the last wheel) another set of tyres with Pirelli P Zero rosso on which although with just 4mm tread left...they'll be better than the cheap ones I've got now.

Of course I'll be thinking carefully about the bolt, besides in my list there are more important things like new tyres, badger5 tip and a new turbo in a few months [smiley=dude.gif] and btw...I don't go to pubs :roll:


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

I have no need to buy this mod, given I've got the HPA controller. But just for info and balance of viewpoint. The HPA unit does, in certain circumstances, cause the rear tyres to skip on full lock, low speed manoevering. In addition the rear can lock up and release after fast road use and pulling to a halt, pulling the handbrake on. Neither are alarming but clearly some care is needed to avoid unnessary strain on the drive train.

All these 'issues' are mentioned by HPA BTW

However, I would rather trust my vehicle to them (HPA) and their tried and tested background development in many areas Audi/VW than perhaps to a mod that appears at first sight to hack the OEM system. I would be interesting to hear the opinions of Audi and haldex on the merits of this mod.
I guess the concerns expressed above can only be nullified by convincing trial and test results over a number of cars and time period. The later is just good practise where the lives of passengers and other road users are at potential risk.

I am also unclear what the potential insurance issues are. I would imagine the insurance industry would be concerned to have clear evidence of some form of type approval or fitness for purpose before agreeing to any consequential claims. Obviously some could and will fit and forget ( to inform their insurers). All a trifle alarmist I realise, but you never know....

Brian


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Tritium said:


> I have no need to buy this mod, given I've got the HPA controller. But just for info and balance of viewpoint. The HPA unit does, in certain circumstances, cause the rear tyres to skip on full lock, low speed manoevering. In addition the rear can lock up and release after fast road use and pulling to a halt, pulling the handbrake on. Neither are alarming but clearly some care is needed to avoid unnessary strain on the drive train.
> 
> All these 'issues' are mentioned by HPA BTW
> 
> ...


Help you rolling radius by measuring it and adjusting tyre pressures so the difference is minimal, this may help loading of the diff when travelling straight.
Steve


----------



## 2west (Nov 9, 2011)

Spandex it seems that you want to discredit the product. The goal is not to start a forum argument as the only thing we try to do here is to answer to people questions with facts. We perfectly know how the system works on these cars. Maybe with some mind opening on what have been achieved here you'll find that it's a good idea. Competent people with great technical knowledge from European auto certified mechanics to hydraulic and mechanical engineering technicians worked on that.

Comparing a 4x4 truck to a locked Haldex system was a good parallel but it seems there is a need for a more explanation.
First, how a 4x4 truck behaves on tarmac. Being also owner of one of the more basic 4x4 truck even existed myself (an old Toyota Hilux) I know very well how it acts. Tight turns on 4x4 Hi even on tarmac are barely noticeable, it's sure there is an increased strain on the drivetrain and on the tires at this moment it's dictated by laws of physics. It's never been declined. Therefore it's only when the truck is on 4x4 LOW gear that you will feel really tire skipping. That is because the higher torque applied on the front and rear differentials in the low range mode limits how the power to each wheel is distributed as they have exactly the same traction sending back that power to the central diff that when locked sends it back equally to all 4 tires that rotate all at the same speed, causing the skips. Ask to any 4x4 truck owner, driving normally a truck on 4x4 Hi gear range on tarmac is barely noticeable. Tight turn on low gear is different.

Second thing is that the Haldex even operated with higher pressure is not a mechanical transfer case like on a 4x4 truck so it won't behaves the same. You'll never reach theses torque numbers at theses rpm transmitted on a car. Also like mentionned earlier it's not a mechanicaly lock transfert case, you can make comparisons but they not act the same way.

As Tritium said, HPA are also aware of the behaviors of the systems on some conditions and warn their customers about it. Same here, these things can happen in certain circumstances and people must be aware of it. There is a clear disclaimer on the listing we are not trying to hide anything.

Tritium did you inform you insurance about the HPA controller your car is having? From their point of view, they are all modifications. HPA controllers are good and do the job they have to do. It's simply a different tractions product for which you pay a different price.

Anyways the worst thing that could be to buy something to modify the way the traction of your car is delivered would be to not feel it!

Feedbacks and reviews are soon to come and they will talk for themselves! The c-clip model will be available soon and seems to be more frequent.

We will give back the place to the forum for people to exchange between each other about their thoughts and experiences. Any particular questions can be addressed by private message or by Facebook message. Thanks!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm not trying to discredit the product, just pointing out the issues it can cause, which you seem to want to gloss over. You say you make no secret of these issues, but you're not really advertising them either. When pressed, you'll admit that the tyres will scrub and additional strain is placed on the transmission, but you try to give the impression this is absolutely fine, with no real evidence to back that up.

As for your Hilux, I'm sure if you read the manual it will clearly state that you shouldn't engage 4wd modes while on grippy surfaces - especially normal roads - and that doing so could cause damage to the transmission. This is the sort of clear warning you need to be providing with your Haldex product.

<edit>by the way, I think the difference you notice between '4wd high' and '4wd low' on your truck is more to do with the fact that in low range the torque applied to each wheel is greater, allowing it to overcome the friction at the tyres easier, causing them to 'skip'. In high range, the transmission simply winds up more, as the torque can't overcome the friction as easily. The pressure is moved to the transmission, rather than being relieved by the wheels slipping. Both high and low range have enough torque to damage the transmission, but low range is more likely to slip the wheels to avoid that damage. If the speed is different, something has to give.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

2west said:


> Tritium did you inform you insurance about the HPA controller your car is having? From their point of view, they are all modifications. HPA controllers are good and do the job they have to do. It's simply a different tractions product for which you pay a different price.


Of course! - As with all modifications.
My query was about the reaction of the insurance industry to your mod and any subsequent claim against a mod without the backing of a well capitalised and known manufacturer. I note your not from the UK and therefore can't really comment, but I think my point still applies.. Even this 'bolt' should be declared. I wonder what excess might be applied against it. Doubtless, it will be far more than the cost of your 'bolt'!

You also don't mention the effects on fuel economy of this mod, given it induces a 'permanent' four wheel drive and the inherent frictional losses associated with that. At least the HPA unit is more flexible in this regard..

Good luck, but don't ignore the scepticism voiced here abouts. Consequences and reliability are all part of good product testing.

Brian

Brian


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Tritium said:


> 2west said:
> 
> 
> > Tritium did you inform you insurance about the HPA controller your car is having? From their point of view, they are all modifications. HPA controllers are good and do the job they have to do. It's simply a different tractions product for which you pay a different price.
> ...


Do you know if this keeps the rear wheels engaged on deceleration as well?


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

AwesomeJohn said:


> Do you know if this keeps the rear wheels engaged on deceleration as well?


Not sure if your referring to the HPA unit or the expensive bolt John?
The HPA controller keeps the rear wheel drive engaged on deceleration for sure. Hence giving more stability at speed on braking , cornering etc

I would imagine the 'bolt' isn't clever enough to dis/engage anything, any time. :lol:

Brian


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

New video:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10 ... =2&theater


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

Is anyone running this yet??


----------



## big_ab (May 14, 2012)

ive ordered one ill keep you informed :twisted:


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

On their FB page it's written than some remapped 225s will start being trial vehicles as well to see how more powerful cars respond to the magic bolt [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

big_ab said:


> ive ordered one ill keep you informed :twisted:


That would be great  what TT do you have? Any mods?


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

big_ab said:


> ive ordered one ill keep you informed :twisted:


Definitely be keeping an eye on this. let us know how it goes and if it really works what kinda TT do you have and any mods?

Kit


----------



## big_ab (May 14, 2012)

its a Mrk 1.
has a silicone tip pipe,De-baffled charge pipe, forge 008 & cold side relocation kit, fmic, 245n delete, sai system delete, 3 inch down pipe with full scorpion stainless exhaust, 3"maf tube, 4 bar pressure regulator, uprated dog-mount, rear 20 mm spacers 15mm front spacers,carbon fiber induction kit.(soon to be changed for 44DD) angel tuned, stage 1chip, needs remapped... ill do this soon as i fit the DD under-bonnet bling kit & shinny dipstick thingy... might have missed a few minor bits & bobs lol :twisted:


----------



## big_ab (May 14, 2012)

drilled grooved disks , painted calipers, brembo pads, & im painting my v 6 spoiler extension and rear window spoiler just now lol fit it at the weekend


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Good stuff  I'll look forward to hear your impressions once the magic bolt is on [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## big_ab (May 14, 2012)

it arrived today, not bad considering it came from canada.... be fitting it at the weekend.


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

big_ab said:


> it arrived today, not bad considering it came from canada.... be fitting it at the weekend.


So excited to see if it works like they say it will. will be keeping an eye on this thread.

Kit


----------



## NotFromSomerset (Nov 11, 2012)

Looking forward to hearing the results! Hoping it goes well I have my finger hovering over buy it now haha!


----------



## SteveAngry (Oct 9, 2012)

big_ab said:


> it arrived today, not bad considering it came from canada.... be fitting it at the weekend.


Waiting patiently for the results!


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Still waiting


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

Waiting very patiently :roll:


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Everyone is bloody waiting


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

big_ab said:


> it arrived today, not bad considering it came from canada.... be fitting it at the weekend.


Well how is it???


----------



## big_ab (May 14, 2012)

sorry for the delay been working 12 hr shifts.
bit fiddly to take out, and the haldex gasket was missing so ive had to order one it comes tomorrow.... they sent me 2 seals instead!!!!! back on the road sat morning .... ill let you know by lunchtime sat.

sorry to keep everyone on tender hooks..... cant wait myself


----------



## rodgerq (Mar 7, 2012)

been looking at this aswell. my controller is goosed but i have a replacement there and was goin to fit the insert before fitting the new controller. Yes, NEW! lol interested to see the outcome on saturday


----------



## big_ab (May 14, 2012)

fitted it when i finished work....... took her out for a test... feels really planted in the corners and plenty push.....
have to wait and see in the bad weather ect but im initially very impressed      :twisted:


----------



## NotFromSomerset (Nov 11, 2012)

whats it like on tight bends? has it helped to reduce understeer? can you notice a difference during normal road driving? bet its gonna be A LOT of fun in the wet


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

big_ab said:


> fitted it when i finished work....... took her out for a test... feels really planted in the corners and plenty push.....
> have to wait and see in the bad weather ect but im initially very impressed      :twisted:


Have you tried a quick launch yet? I bet it's pretty rapid now [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## big_ab (May 14, 2012)

it was pretty rapid anyway but bite is instant, you take off..........


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

Might get myself one of these so all in general how did you fit it and was it hard?
Also does it drink more fuel now or would it just be the exact same?

Kit


----------



## SteveAngry (Oct 9, 2012)

big_ab said:


> fitted it when i finished work....... took her out for a test... feels really planted in the corners and plenty push.....
> have to wait and see in the bad weather ect but im initially very impressed      :twisted:


Awesome. How is it is the parking lot making tight turns? Any binding?
Steve


----------



## big_ab (May 14, 2012)

dont think the fuel will be an issue, just splits the available power between the four wheels, slows down better as well.
car parks not a problem didnt feel any different.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Glad to see it's been a good mod so far and looking forward to some rain now :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Be careful under braking on bends where the back end goes light. With a locked centre coupling your breaking effort will also split 50:50 so you are more likely to break rear rolling traction and have the lateral forces take over sending you into a spin.


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Am I the only one who's a bit sceptical about this thing? I mean, 100£ nut vs 1000£ performance haldex...

IMO you're experiencing placebo effect.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Bago47 said:


> Am I the only one who's a bit sceptical about this thing? I mean, 100£ nut vs 1000£ performance haldex...
> 
> IMO you're experiencing placebo effect.


That car is now having 50% power front and 50% power rear so for as much as you want to call it "placebo" the car is now different from mine and yours and this is a fact  indeed the £1k haldex is better but as long as he's enjoying the mod that's all that counts :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Bago47 said:


> Am I the only one who's a bit sceptical about this thing? I mean, 100£ nut vs 1000£ performance haldex...
> 
> IMO you're experiencing placebo effect.


Nope, I'm sceptical too... I don't doubt that it will lock up the Haldex, giving you 50:50 distribution, I'm just sceptical about the long term effects of doing that. If it was a perfectly good idea, car companies would save money and weight by not fitting centre diffs to AWD cars.

I'm sure anyone who fits it will think it's amazing though. It's always the way. People fit coilovers which make the car over-firm and skittish and they perceive this as 'sportiness' so they convince themselves the handling is better. They fit big brake kits which change the pedal feel and are more 'grabby' so they convince themselves their stopping distance is shorter. It's human nature.


----------



## big_ab (May 14, 2012)

i ride a hayabusa as well so never brake in a corner..... im always right position. right speed and right gear so you should never have to brake in a corner.... bad driving....... :roll: 
i feel it works, dont want to get into deep discusions about it,cost less than a few beers ... what the heck.
im happy ill keep you updated with reliability ect.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's only bad driving to brake too heavily on a bend, break traction and allow the lateral forces to take over. For a lower speed bend theres no problem braking gently it's only when you get to more extreme cornering it's an issue you need to judge. You might even do it deliberately to get the tail out on a rally followed by opposite lock to get round a right bend quick. The point is that with an always locked mod you will get more rear braking than you are otherwise used to - and that applies to engine braking too if you lift off on a tight bend. Just a waning that's all.


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Who try it for some time? is it ok for an everyday car


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

I ve just bought one and was advised it works better on standard haldex than with the other coloured upgrades. I ve got one for the haldex blue so will see if the quattro sport changes at all next week... Its booked in with awesome so can let them test it out... I ve been told it does work well...


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

R80RTT said:


> I ve just bought one and was advised it works better on standard haldex than with the other coloured upgrades. I ve got one for the haldex blue so will see if the quattro sport changes at all next week... Its booked in with awesome so can let them test it out... I ve been told it does work well...


Excellent stuff!!!! But if I had the haldex blue I wouldn't have bought the "magic bolt" :roll:

Please keep us updated that this mod is within my long list of things to do...I mean...to add [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Shinigami said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > I ve just bought one and was advised it works better on standard haldex than with the other coloured upgrades. I ve got one for the haldex blue so will see if the quattro sport changes at all next week... Its booked in with awesome so can let them test it out... I ve been told it does work well...
> ...


The magic bolt takes you to orange control instead of blue control, there is a difference if you want the blue control feel.
Steve


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

The orange one is no longer in production isn't it?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Shinigami said:


> The orange one is no longer in production isn't it?


True, its now the performance controller but peeps associate orange as the controller beyond the blue.
Steve


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

My exact thought process...

:arrow:


V6RUL said:


> Shinigami said:
> 
> 
> > R80RTT said:
> ...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

As far as I remember Orange just gave you Blue (lock on throttle) plus engine braking on rear wheels i.e.

Standard: Lock on slip
Blue : Lock on slip + Lock on throttle 
Orange: Lock on slip + Lock on throttle + Lock on lift off


----------



## big_ab (May 14, 2012)

had the car up north last weekend, lots of twisty roads. loads of rain ...
the car felt amazing.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

big_ab said:


> had the car up north last weekend, lots of twisty roads. loads of rain ...
> the car felt amazing.


Good to hear [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm so tempted to get this done - but I am skeptical that it's not going to damage anything in the long run.... ?!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

big_ab said:


> had the car up north last weekend, lots of twisty roads. loads of rain ...
> the car felt amazing.


Are your comments relative to having no uprated Haldex controller previously?


----------



## big_ab (May 14, 2012)

yes john it was a bog standard controller. fitted the modified bolt, like the outcome.
my car is an older mrk 1, with a lot of mods.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... ert-Review


----------



## 2west (Nov 9, 2011)

Featured on the TTRS blog, here is an article that covers stock Haldex system functions and the impact of the various upgrades available on the market to modify the Haldex output. A must-read for any enthusiast.

http://audittrs.wordpress.com/2013/...mprove-your-haldex-first-generation-traction/


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

2west said:


> Featured on the TTRS blog, here is an article that covers stock Haldex system functions and the impact of the various upgrades available on the market to modify the Haldex output. A must-read for any enthusiast.
> 
> http://audittrs.wordpress.com/2013/...mprove-your-haldex-first-generation-traction/


Readers should bear in mind, almost all of this blog post was written by the people making the bolt so technically it's an advert, not an article. The blog author hasn't tried the powertrack insert.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Until they come out with a switchable version, I will be scheptical about its ability.
Steve


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Spandex said:


> 2west said:
> 
> 
> > Featured on the TTRS blog, here is an article that covers stock Haldex system functions and the impact of the various upgrades available on the market to modify the Haldex output. A must-read for any enthusiast.
> ...


If by "the author" you mean 2west...they've had the "magic bolt" fitted for few months and the chap on this forum who has it fitted is very happy with it...I believe there is way too much concern about what it may happen to the haldex in 10 years time after fitting this insert...much like the continuous debate on eating too much protein may give you problems in 20-30 years time...I mean...eat that bloody steak and be happy!!! LOL

It's nice though seeing members being concerned for other members! You guys rock [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Shinigami said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Readers should bear in mind, almost all of this blog post was written by the people making the bolt so technically it's an advert, not an article. The blog author hasn't tried the powertrack insert.
> ...


No, I mean the author of the blog (audittrs.wordpress.com). He says at the start of the post that YHW (the makers of the bolt) wrote the 'article' and in the comments he says that he's not used it.


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Am tempted to get one of these next year now as although theres has been a fair few bad comments from people about this product saying it will damage things etc I have still not found a disaster story from someone actually using it, only good things so far unless ive missed something 8)


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Spandex said:


> Shinigami said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


Oh sorry :roll: I'm with you now


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

aaron_tt said:


> Am tempted to get one of these next year now as although theres has been a fair few bad comments from people about this product saying it will damage things etc I have still not found a disaster story from someone actually using it, only good things so far unless ive missed something 8)


Whether or not the magic bolt will shorten the life of the haldex system that's not something that can be verified on the very short term...I'm planning to get one myself too as soon as I'll get rid of one of my guitars :roll:


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Agree with what Spandy is saying. 
In addition and in response to 'it's working fine' for users that have tried it.
The adapter ( avoiding marketing jargon) is placing a constant load on the system as I understand it . I'm not sure if the Haldex controller and haldex unit is designed to run 100% like that. System failures may take some time to appear. So don't assume 'no news is all good news. In addition the competition controller that I have provides a variable 'load' to suit a give road condition, whilst trying to maximise the economy of a predominantly 2WD system. Constant 4wd hits economy (ask any land rover driver like me!) you need to accept that as fact.

I'm sure the originator is acting in good faith with his product. But is of course naturally biased towards it. Those contemplating this mod should be wary of that and remain objective - Can a 'bolt' achieve the same performance level as a fully researched and tested item aka (HPA) controllers or do I accept the risk inherent here in becoming an early adopter? 
Failure of the haldex system is a risk that has not been defined by the producer and I would have thought the 'approval' by Haldex themselves would serve to endorse any claims he may have. After all we are not talking about bling bolts here with little risk. 
Caveat emptor.......

Brian


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Just to be clear, I'm not saying this product won't work (I 100% believe it will do exactly what it claims) or that it will *definitely *cause problems to the Haldex, your transmission or your tyres. All I'm doing is pointing out the areas that would concern me if I was looking at buying it myself.

If the manufacturers could answer the concerns about Haldex reliability or long term effects on the transmission/tyres of having a permanently locked centre diff, then people could make an informed decision based on that. When the people who make a product can't tell me what the long-term effects of installing that product on my car will be, it worries me. All their testing seems to be focused on proving the device will lock up the diff - the long-term reliability testing seems to be left to their customers.


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

http://audittrs.wordpress.com/

decent write up here


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

whanab said:


> http://audittrs.wordpress.com/
> 
> decent write up here


That's the blog post we were discussing. It's written by the manufacturer of the bolt, not the blog owner - the blog owner hasn't tried the bolt himself, so I have no idea why he writes in the title, "The best way to improve your Haldex first generation traction!"


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

some one make me one I want to give it ago! would love a HPA controller but wow **** me there a lot of money

MOD EDIT: No foul language outside the flame room please.


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

Right super tempted to buy one of the bolts and give it ago, but will it damage how the DSG lauch control works


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

I think you should probably read the thread, then the guys website and make your own mind up.

That's pretty the question that everyone wants to know but nobody knows the answer too!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello everyone

Just letting you guys know that i make the same inserts as these and have also developed a adjustable one that you can set to full 50/50 and then back to standard when you want

The only down side is that you have to get under the car to adjust it as it a mechanical modification.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Just letting you guys know that i make the same inserts as these and have also developed a adjustable one that you can set to full 50/50 and then back to standard when you want
> 
> The only down side is that you have to get under the car to adjust it as it a mechanical modification.


Wouldn't it be possible to make something that can be adjusted by pressing a switch inside the car?

For going under the car you mean put the car on ramps and do the adjustment or you can just lay on the floor and do the change by using one arm under the car?

how much would it cost anyway? I assume you're in the UK so that the shipping cost would be peanuts and no custom fees :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

Shinigami said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone
> ...


A in car adjuster is what I'm worked on right now

The inserts are £50 inc P&P and thats due to the time involved in making them as there not that simple and my under car adjusters will be about £120 ish and yes i'm in the UK


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Is anyone on here using one of these?...some first hand experience and an honest appraisal would be useful.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Ade my friend  yeah there's a guy who's been using it for a few months now. I contacted him a while ago and he said he was happy with it  his forumname is "big_ab"


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

How ya doing luca?..:wink: have you got one of these yet?...i remember you saying you wanted one.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

I'd say so far so good but not too loudly 'cause the money pit on the drive could hear me and give me more problems :roll: No i haven't got one yet but it looks like this new forum member sells it for 50 quid so I could think about it as a potential Xmas present


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

I was thinking that too..cheaper than the other guy...:grin:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

Ok guys

I have two inserts i will be willing to give away and one adjustable one for 3 lucky people to try

The inserts look the same as the ones from over seas

I have one that is the cir clip type and the other is a bolt in type and then i have this










There will be turns and conditions to the people i will be giving this to.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Where in the uk are you based?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

Shinigami said:


> Where in the uk are you based?


Leeds West Yourshire

People will be asking whats my back ground and how do i know Audi's

Well his is mine
http://www.ctsturbo.com/2013/01/andrews ... big-turbo/

And i've been doing engineering in motorsport for 15 years now, but my main are is cylinder head work


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ok guys
> 
> I have two inserts i will be willing to give away and one adjustable one for 3 lucky people to try
> 
> ...


What are the conditions and could you put me on the list!:grin:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Shinigami said:
> 
> 
> > Where in the uk are you based?
> ...


Bloody hell 700 hp [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

Shinigami said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Shinigami said:
> ...


Not yet but I'm working on it

Anyway who wants to test one for free?


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

always been interested in these.

what are the conditions on testing one?


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

I'd like to try one too...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CapeTownTT (Apr 11, 2013)

So, basically.... if my Haldex Controller is stuffed.... would this gadget make my haldex work? :?:


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Unlikely!!!

I believe it just plays with the oil flow in the coupling.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

uv101 said:


> Unlikely!!!
> 
> I believe it just plays with the oil flow in the coupling.


You'll be surprised that this could do

As for T&C is simple

I'm not held resonsable for any damage done to you or your car

When fitting lots of photos would need to be taken

The haldex must be working a serviced with topped up oil levels

A review must be posted on what you think of it

And the car must be used every day


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> uv101 said:
> 
> 
> > Unlikely!!!
> ...


Count me in!...

Got a camera phone so lots of piccys...
My haldex needs an oil/filter change so its a good excuse to do it...
Im honest...if its good ill say so and if its crap i will also say so...
I use my car every day... :grin::grin:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

Pm me your address then


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 30, 2008)

There is an interesting discussion of the "insert" going on on the Vortex forums

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... ert-Review

And there is a nother thread that was just started by MadMax about the haldex system. I cant give specifics yet, but I will say this.. WATCH THIS THREAD. There is going to be a new part/mod that will be a great addition to the TTs AWD/quattro set-up.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... t-gt-gt-gt


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

warranty225cpe said:


> There is an interesting discussion of the "insert" going on on the Vortex forums
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... ert-Review
> 
> ...


I've read all them


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> warranty225cpe said:
> 
> 
> > There is an interesting discussion of the "insert" going on on the Vortex forums
> ...


The last one just started this morning. Unless you have time warp abilities.. :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

warranty225cpe said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > warranty225cpe said:
> ...


Read it this morning but like with most stuff on the net it's just talk and nothing gets made or done

This is were I come in and make things and sends them out free to people that want to test them


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'd be interested too...especially in the adjustable one

What do I need to do to get on the list???

Happy with your T&C and I've got a camera!!! 8)

I take millions of pics of everything I do!!!

Here's the TT library. Mostly with the phone to be honest but I'll break out the DSLR if you want.
http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/UV101 ... t=3&page=1

edit....and my car is used daily


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Read it this morning but like with most stuff on the net it's just talk and nothing gets made or done
> This is were I come in and make things and sends them out free to people that want to test them


The second link is not talk. Like I said above, there IS a product coming out of this. And I would hardly call letting people install and try parts "testing". "testing" is whats going on in the threads you say are "all talk".


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi would've interested in testing 1 please
Put me on the list


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

Ps car is a daily driver and haldex oil has just
Been changed


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

Just need one person to test

I have the inserts for people to try now


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Just need one person to test
> 
> I have the inserts for people to try now


Sent a PM


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

uv101 said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Just need one person to test
> ...


Could you email me your address please as I can't reply to pm's on my mobile?

[email protected]


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> uv101 said:
> 
> 
> > [email protected] said:
> ...


Done.....

I don't think you can send PM's until your post count is a bit higher. 8)


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

ahh i cant test once the "testing" done i would be in to buy one  don't use the car every day so cant get the testing done


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

I missed out on the testing would have loved to try this on my 400bhp TT [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

turbo87 said:


> I missed out on the testing would have loved to try this on my 400bhp TT [smiley=bigcry.gif]


When we get a review and people like them then we can get a group buy sorted and you could get them cheaper


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

Hurry up people's get some miles in! Bet they would really hurst thr DSG when using launch


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

pcrepairmandan said:


> Hurry up people's get some miles in! Bet they would really hurst thr DSG when using launch


I think there better for Quattro and DSG as the load is shared across 4 wheels, if there continuous 4wd.
Maybe less wear on Haldex clutch plates if there locked all the time, but slow speed turning could be an issue due to wind up.
Steve


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> pcrepairmandan said:
> 
> 
> > Hurry up people's get some miles in! Bet they would really hurst thr DSG when using launch
> ...


Thats true

You will get a bit of wheel hop as the TT and S3 Haldex don't run a centre diff but thats why i made a adjustable one so you can wind it up to 50/50 for track and 1/4 and then turn it back down for the road


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Sorry, but a manual Haldex is a step backwards from a more progressive/improved electronic version.
I don't want to be driving down the road in a FWD TT! Knowing I have to get out and get under the car to alter to AWD.
Steve


----------



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

Well I shall wait a few weeks as would be great trying it on mine as its drove every day and 24thou a year 

Rob


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

Happy to test from a Motorsport perspective but would need to wait until next April for the next event. I sprint and hill climb so its hard acceleration from launch and with 50/50 going braking into corners may help!

If you want to and can't pm me drop a response here.

Either way keep me posted on developments prices for the device etc.

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

One person has been picked to use the adjustable one

I want someone to fit and use asap and not wait till next year "sorry" If i have to wait till then then the later it will be before the public gets to buy them

But if people want to buy the adjustable ones they will be about £120 ish


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm a Dailey user but I don't think I'd want to mess with it constantly I am having a DSG map In the next two week so that would certainly increase load


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

I have followed this thread from the beginning but still need to ask,
I know the car as standard if FWD and only when needed dose the haldex give some power to the rear will the "magic bolt" give 50/50 power split full-time or only when the haldex would normally be working?


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

It give the car 50/50 all the time


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

but my adjustable one gives it when you want and you can back it off for standard


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> but my adjustable one gives it when you want and you can back it off for standard


now this is automatic or manual ?

as how would it know what you want it to do ?

as have been following the VWVOTEX thread as well.......


----------



## Dwytho (May 12, 2013)

How hard is this screw to install with no experience of fidiling with the haldex system ? Any tools needed or DIY threads available ?

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

It's manual adjusted. Go back a few pages and you will see the part I've made and will be selling soon

It's fairly easy to fit as you just have to undo two cap head bolts, fit the part I made with two new gaskets I supplie along with two longer bolts and your haldex controller. Job done. All you have to do is have a play with the settings and enjoy 50/50 split all the time


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

uv101 said:


> Done.....


Sending you the adjuster out tomorrow mate


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> uv101 said:
> 
> 
> > Done.....
> ...


Excellent 8)

Looking forward to getting it onto the car


----------



## catertek (Oct 8, 2013)

i would be interested in testing / buying one of these, ours has recently had a oil / filter change and is in good working order, let me know when there available or whether there is any test units still available. cheers. Gaz


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

The adjustable ones have been sent out for people to test and give a review to me so no more will go out till the review has been done.

I will have the inserts as seen on page one of this thread

If you want to test the inserts then there still open for testing

You need to know what insert you have, there are two types.... One is a threaded insert thats undone with a 17mm spanner and the other is a cir clip type.

I have one of each for someone to test. If you don't know which one you have there is also a video on youtube to see which one you have MOD EDIT: Link removed by request of copyright holder.
When you find out then i will send out the insert to the first person that emails me

[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

Did you get it mate?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

Have you fitted the bias valve i sent you?


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Have you fitted the bias valve i sent you?


Not this weekend 

The Haldex oil I ordered didn't arrive and I didn't want to chance doing it with out some oil here just in case. I plan to fit it and check it with the original oil then change the oil once I'm happy that all is well.

It'll definitely go on next weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

sweet


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Another bit of reading guys..

Damien.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... ert-Review


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Another bit of reading guys..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... ert-Review


was a very good read but the people are still unsure, few keyboard warriors :roll:

can someone just make like a quattro rear diff fitable


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Tritium said:


> .. I am also unclear what the potential insurance issues are. I would imagine the insurance industry would be concerned to have clear evidence of some form of type approval or fitness for purpose before agreeing to any consequential claims. Obviously some could and will fit and forget ( to inform their insurers). All a trifle alarmist I realise, but you never know....
> 
> Brian


All mods should be declared to insurance as otherwise should an extreme accident occur (even if rare) then the insurance company is far more likely to investigate whether the car was properly insured and check for mods. Not being covered for financially crippling accidents is the end of the insurance cover spectrum that is the whole point of insurance. We can all cover a car park dent without using insurance.

The way this bolt mod (as would the Orange or HPA controllers) keeps the Haldex locked on engine braking has implications for losing the back end when lifting off on a bend or braking. It's more of an insurance risk concern than the Blue or standard Haldex controllers in this respect.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sean-f said:


> I have followed this thread from the beginning but still need to ask,
> I know the car as standard if FWD and only when needed dose the haldex give some power to the rear will the "magic bolt" give 50/50 power split full-time or only when the haldex would normally be working?


There is some confusion caused by the term 50:50 split. Strictly speaking if the Haldex coupling is locked (by controller or bolt) then torque transfer is then determined by the roadwheel grip. Imagine a car with a locked Haldex accelerating hard around a bend and which came up to a patch of ice: As soon as the front wheels went on the ice there would be 0% torque transfer to the front wheels which would just turn unloaded at the transmission speed and 100% of the engine torque would transfer to the rear wheels - just by the fact that load can only be applied by the roadwheel grip. The front wheels would also have no lateral grip and the car would understeer heavily because of the rear wheel push. When the front wheels came off the ice they would regain grip and torque transfer capability. When the rear wheels came onto the ice they in turn would have 0% torque transfer and 100% transfer would be on the front wheels only - the car is likely to oversteer heavily at this point.

If the driver whith a standard or Blue Haldex controller were to lift off when the front wheels lost grip this would be safe as when the rear wheels came onto the ice the Haldex would be disengaged and all wheel load could be lateral to maintain stability. With the bolt or Orange or HPA controller the engine braking will be transferred to the rear wheels and if the driver had turned the steering wheel more to overcome the initial front wheel understeer, the extra turn grip as the front wheels came off the ice followed by the engine braking applied to the rear wheels (denying them any lateral grip) could be a handfull!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> uv101 said:
> 
> 
> > Unlikely!!!
> ...


Forum policy on advertising within threads is that commercial advertising will be removed unless contributions are in response to members posts and by paying sponsors only. Inviting members to write a review of aproduct by agreement for testing product runs the risk that it will be seen as commercial advertising by proxy and risk removal so will not be an agreement members can enter into.

This "discussion" thread about Haldex modification developments is allowed as a discussion thread by technically interested parties, which can include members obviously and also suppliers/potential sponsors developing ideas and seeking feedback, but as soon as a product is developed it should be offered to members in the group buy and special offers section - this thread should remain a technical discussion. As soon as it it starts to become a sales pitch by a supplier it will be moderated.


----------



## 2west (Nov 9, 2011)

Sean-f said:


> I have followed this thread from the beginning but still need to ask,
> I know the car as standard if FWD and only when needed dose the haldex give some power to the rear will the "magic bolt" give 50/50 power split full-time or only when the haldex would normally be working?





anthony_839 said:


> It give the car 50/50 all the time


We will reply to this in another way than we previously did in order to stay within the forum rules. It is important that information to be true.

The Powertrack Insert as sold by Your Haldex Works will give 50/50 power split only when the haldex would normally be working. (mostly but not completely, it means when front axle spin is detected). Besides of the equal torque ratio between the fron and the rear, the power delivery is the fastest possible instead of progressive.

John-H, wrote some things about power distribution to the ground. It's important to understand that the real power distribution to ground is directly affected by the ground that receive the power itself. Therefore, it's not because there is no traction to the ground the wheels won't turn. If you launch a car from stop with the front end on ice and rear end on tarmac for example. The rear end will have close to 100% of the torque delivered because it is on tarmac but wheel spin will be at the same rate for the front and rear axle. The device doesn't send the power to the spinning wheels or spinning axle, both axles will be spinning very close to the same rate and the power will go to the axle that receives the most traction until both axles are spinning at the same speed.



[email protected] said:


> but my adjustable one gives it when you want and you can back it off for standard


We just want to remind people including Andrew how bad an adjustable device has been shown to be on the Haldex clutches. Your Haldex Works prototyped and tested that kind of device last year and never realeased it to the public because there was clearly too much chances of causing early clutches wear and complete clutch failure fast. It would have be far from responsible to sell these kind of products. To the day, the powertrack insert is the product that has show to deliver the most agressive power transfert to the rear axle while keeping the behaviors of the car the closest to OEM on slow turns and parking situation according to customers.

It's sad to see an existing company copying an innovative product that has been developed by a newer company. I really don't see how it can be good to the enthusiasts community. It's a lack of vision.


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

what is wrong with this ?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SPORT-Inser...Parts_Accessories&hash=item27dd886ca9&vxp=mtr


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

Trouble4 said:


> what is wrong with this ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SPORT-Inser...Parts_Accessories&hash=item27dd886ca9&vxp=mtr


Price of the postage lol


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Trouble4 said:
> 
> 
> > what is wrong with this ?
> ...


Crazy !! :lol:


----------



## 2west (Nov 9, 2011)

Trouble4 said:


> what is wrong with this ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SPORT-Inser...Parts_Accessories&hash=item27dd886ca9&vxp=mtr


Yeah you are right there is something wrong. This new seller is out of nowhere with unlegit parts. They are just trying to reproduce what we developped. The guy who are selling it have no clues how they work. They even copied the technical descriptions and copy/paste it from our own listings. They stoled the design and they are even trying to fraud ebay selling policies with that no value part / high cost shipping.

If any of you plan to buy a Powertrack Insert, that is a sure thing that we would recommend you to buy from the ones who created it. At least, in the case you need it, you will have a good technical support and people who know the product and the system!


----------



## tatoquetevi (Oct 11, 2011)

how is it going?


----------



## matt31 (Apr 4, 2011)

A quick feedback from France : ordered one insert a few days ago. Fitted yesterday, it works great! And I confirm that it doesn't permanently lock the rear, as I faced no bindings from the rear in situations it can happen (I well know these situations as I had a faulty Haldex controller not releasing the clutches when supposed to do, controller that I have successfully repaired!!!  ).
Doesn't disengage when driving hard when releasing the accelerator. Engages rear wheels quicker than stock.

A great improvement!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

I've been running the (Canadian) insert now for a while on the track car. No negative issues whatsoever. Your're not aware it's there until you're "on it" on track and you realise the platform is so much more stable. Transformed the on-the-limit handling, particularly in wet or damp track conditions. So much more predictable. Brilliant bit of kit.

VT


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Does the Haldex controller need to be working for this insert to work ?

Only reason being is my Haldex controller is duff (confirmed via a scan and Wheelspin) and wonder if fitting this insert instead of fitting a 2nd hand controller would give me a functioning Haldex unit.


----------



## matt31 (Apr 4, 2011)

How do you know it's the controller? What is the fault code? It can be pre charge pump that is out, corrosion on connectors. Do you have any response from the controller?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

t'mill said:


> Does the Haldex controller need to be working for this insert to work ?
> 
> Only reason being is my Haldex controller is duff (confirmed via a scan and Wheelspin) and wonder if fitting this insert instead of fitting a 2nd hand controller would give me a functioning Haldex unit.


t'mill your haldex is fookered end of. as long as you've checked all avenues that is. you'll need another controller that works as a duff controller will not work with any insert.
I have a duff one sitting in my shed after replacing with a used one and was so lucky it did the trick.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

matt31 said:


> How do you know it's the controller? What is the fault code? It can be pre charge pump that is out, corrosion on connectors. Do you have any response from the controller?


There's no response from the controller apparently. My mechanic scanned the car and it was coming back with no communication from the controller. Or words to that affect. One of the plug connections was squeaky clean whilst the other was a bit green. This plug was thoroughly cleaned but still no joy. My ESP light comes on as soon as I hit 12mph and I've read on here that someone else had the same with his ESP which turned out to be the Haldex controller.

SANDY - thanks for the info pal. I was just thinking that maybe this plug insert could be a cheaper 'fix' than sourcing a new controller. But looks like a replacement controller it is.


----------



## matt31 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok so you really need a new controller. This insert won't allow anything with your current controller as the oil circuit must be primed by the pre charge pump, drived by... The controller. Unfortunately I have just sold the spare controller I bought for my issue (permanent 4WD due to a mechanical issue in my original controller that I have successfully repaired)...


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for the input Matt. Looks like the search is on!


----------



## matt31 (Apr 4, 2011)

You'll maybe be able to find one for more or less 100£.

I have sold mine 80 (100€), the price I paid (from a 2002 225 TT, 88 000 km). Surprisingly in an upper version than mine...


----------

